# 305 vortec timing issue!!! help pleaseee lol



## markyj (Aug 1, 2005)

have a 305 5.0 vortec 96 chevy silverado. i went thru and set the timimg to tdc. set the rotor right on number 1. i need to know how to set the cam retard. when i put it on a scan tool, the cam retards at negative -11. When i move the distributor the cam retard stays at -11 and will not change at all. I need to know what to do set the timing between +2 and -2. truck does run and drive gets great gas millage lmao but has no power. 

any help would be great need to pull a trailer in 2 days would really appreciate help with this asap 

thanks alot


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know anything about this engine, but it surprises me that TDC is the correct timing specification! Retarding the timing will yield better mileage, but lousy power. Are you sure that's where the timing is supposed to be?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Most of these late model engines are setup to have the distributor set at TDC since the computer adjusts the timing from baseline...don't have my resources at the second to verify the setting for that engine.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Try posting here: www.camaroz28.com Lots of guys there also have these types of trucks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Interesting, that shows you how long it's been since I've been under the hood to do more than change the oil! :grin:

I assembled my aluminum 427 in my apartment livingroom in the late 60's, but now I just drive them and have a good mechanic. :smile:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Markyj, you're on the right track..set distributor at #1 TDC, then look behind the engine on the firewall (just behind the distributor)...possibly hidden under a cover...look for a single wire outside the harnesstan with a stripe. This is the SPOUT wire (hey, I didn't name it!) to the computer. Disconnect it and set timing with your timing light then reconnect it. This should put things right!


----------



## eskimo97 (Jun 29, 2008)

well i am having the same problem with my 97 305 vortec, and Midnight there is one problem with what u said, you cant set the timing on those engines with a timing light it is computer controlled.


----------



## mercedesman (Feb 7, 2006)

yes you can set timing with timing light thats why you unplug the spout connector it disables the computer timing after you set it and plug it back in the computer takes over the timing again


----------

